# When will it start?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

I think that we all consider the question of "if" to be settled. No empire lasts forever, and most are brought down from within before ever being crushed from without.
If this is contested, please provide your best arguments...

The next question is "when". As I provided in my Premise, I consider this time frame to be 1-6 months from now. Between now and November, I don't expect much. We will still see riots, but they will be sporadic and more short-lived than they have been due to federal intervention in arresting and charging the larger players.
I believe one major event could trigger it, or a number of smaller events that culminate in it.
The major event will be the re-election of Donald Trump. His opposition believed he stole the first election, and they cannot fathom that he could win again without cheating, especially after their mail-in ballot harvesting scheme fails to yield their expected result.
That's the 1 month scenario. Trump wins, and decisively so, within the first week following election night. If that happens, it's game on.
If Biden has a decisive victory on election night or the week after, and Trump concedes, then we may actually enjoy yet another peaceful transition of power. Though I have a feeling the "celebratory protesting" will still include arson, vandalism, and looting. This is an unlikely scenario in my view, as I do not see the election going in Joe Biden's favor in any immediate or legitimate way.

The 2-6 month timeline is for a complete election debacle. While Trump is still the acting president, but no next president has been determined, Trump will move to seat a new justice in order to get the court back to an odd-numbered body. This will provide the needed bench to decide court cases revolving around the election. This SCOTUS seat filling will trigger a precursor to war.
Additional instances of police-involved deaths against minorities (justified or not is irrelevant at this point) will provide fuel.
Once SCOTUS makes a final decision on the election outcome, regardless of winner, the gloves come off.
If Trump wins, his opposition will be fully committed to war. The media will encourage and give credence to this movement. Trump will be classified as a dictator, even if duly elected. His removal will justify all means.
If Biden wins, his supporters will consider it a referendum against Trump and his supporters. They will become targets for "cleansing" to ensure the future of the country is never again tainted by the stink of liberty.
I foresee roundups of vast populations of Trump supporters for "re-education", and the rest will be considered "open season" to remove the stain.

If others feel the timeline is closer or farther, or see other triggers not mentioned, please share.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If y'all haven't seen this yet, it's worth watching.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

When will it start? It already has begun in a number of places. Demonrat controlled areas are allowing this to happen. They set free those caught causing damage and arrest those defending themselves. It will only increase from here. Like the frog in the pot, the heat will slowly rise and people get desensitized. The night of or the day after the election it will increase dramatically. The left has been warning of this since the spring. They will fight their loss or punish those who supported Trump if they win. This will not end well either way.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

No its not a fact of when will it start...its a fact of when will it change. It has started....they have initiated it and law enforcement opposes it. politics makes law stand down and accept/enforce....then it becomes a city versus city/ state versus state thing. its a thing now.

what we need to recognize is this.... law is on our side...morality is on our side.... many will have to be that guy who gets judged...the more he has followers...the less he gets victimized...but in truth...we won't until the shot heard around the world occurs.


so karen...you want a war?....do you have a gun?
well I do....karen do you want a war?

karen....sticks and stones ..... guns.... do you want a war?


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

It has already started and if Trump is re-elected like I think he will be, it will only get worse. We live in a small Texas town and feel we have taken precautions for this crap. However even here we have a lot of people that are too stupid to see what is happening. Last time I went to walmart some karen heffa gripped my out for not wearing a mask and being too close to her. I just laughed and walked on.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Old SF Guy said:


> No its not a fact of when will it start...its a fact of when will it change. It has started....they have initiated it and law enforcement opposes it. politics makes law stand down and accept/enforce....then it becomes a city versus city/ state versus state thing. its a thing now.
> 
> what we need to recognize is this.... law is on our side...morality is on our side.... many will have to be that guy who gets judged...the more he has followers...the less he gets victimized...but in truth...we won't until the shot heard around the world occurs.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you say but as far as the law being on our side, if you refer to law enforcement, some of them are, but not all. To many folks being arrested and charged for defending themselves.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

IMO...yes, it has already started.

It will escalate tonight with the announcement of the SC justice.

It will further escalate on November 4th if Trump is re-elected.

I think President Trump will put the hammer down on the unrest, whether the democratic governors and mayors like it or not.

If it continues and grows, he will be forced to enact the Insurrection Act.

I think that's when the excitement really begins.

I also think that's the time they move from the confines of the city to more rural areas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> IMO...yes, it has already started.
> 
> It will escalate tonight with the announcement of the SC justice.
> 
> ...


I doubt that he will enact the Insurrection Act until he has to. There are still too many people with their heads in the sand. It will be a last minute enactment otherwise there will be many who say he's jumped the gun and really is a dictator.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Murdock67 said:


> I agree with most of what you say but as far as the law being on our side, if you refer to law enforcement, some of them are, but not all. To many folks being arrested and charged for defending themselves.


We let it play out...we believe that violence is wrong....but we shoot people in the face who threaten our lives....

shooting people in the face is good....hang today...but right tomorrow.....its a choice.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Something wicked this way comes. Who says this hasn't already started? The riots and looting, The Kenosha shootings, The Whitmer kidnapping plot. How long before assassinations, bombings, disappearing politicians and civic leaders?

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/fbi-claims-it-foiled-plot-kidnap-michigan-governor


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m extremely surprised we aren’t seeing more assassination attempts from both sides. Lots of families out of work and out of money. They can’t feed their kids and the lefty politicians are holding them hostage for political games. Then the violence loving, Trump hating lefties are on the other side and just a few steps away from starting to kill folks they see standing against them. So plenty of hate on both sides with no possibility of compromise. Since neither side seems to be able to gain any significant advantage, extreme violence seems inevitable. Pelosi has basically come out and stated that the dems will inaugurate Biden regardless of the election results. It’s just a matter of time before the killing escalates up from killing cops to killing politicians too. I don’t condone any of this but I see it as inevitable unless the country comes to it’s senses. And I don’t see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm extremely surprised we aren't seeing more assassination attempts from both sides. Lots of families out of work and out of money. They can't feed their kids and the lefty politicians are holding them hostage for political games. Then the violence loving, Trump hating lefties are on the other side and just a few steps away from starting to kill folks they see standing against them. So plenty of hate on both sides with no possibility of compromise. Since neither side seems to be able to gain any significant advantage, extreme violence seems inevitable. Pelosi has basically come out and stated that the dems will inaugurate Biden regardless of the election results. It's just a matter of time before the killing escalates up from killing cops to killing politicians too. I don't condone any of this but I see it as inevitable unless the country comes to it's senses. And I don't see that happening anytime soon.


I agree, it's already escalating. It's simply a matter of time before one side or the other raises the ante.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It dawned on me...when we think of the Civil War, most of us think of Ft. Sumter as the start of it. We don't think about all the "stuff" that led up to it.
I just read there were 70 physical altercations in Congress before the war started. Lots of regular ole folks fighting and killing each other...lots of unrest in the nation before lines were drawn and we really got into it.

Sounds familiar.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> It dawned on me...when we think of the Civil War, most of us think of Ft. Sumter as the start of it. We don't think about all the "stuff" that led up to it.
> I just read there were 70 physical altercations in Congress before the war started. Lots of regular ole folks fighting and killing each other...lots of unrest in the nation before lines were drawn and we really got into it.
> 
> Sounds familiar.


I could argue that the first civil war began in 1855, and some could argue that it goes back further then that. There will always be those that are in the midst of the calm before the storm that deny war is coming, or that it is even possible, but war typically starts long before the first shot is fired. War always comes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I could argue that the first civil war began in 1855, and some could argue that it goes back further then that. There will always be those that are in the midst of the calm before the storm that deny war is coming, or that it is even possible, but war typically starts long before the first shot is fired. War always comes.


From what I'm reading, the election of Lincoln took things to another level.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You’re both right. The actually shooting in the CW was preceded by yeas, if not decades, of rancor. The preceding years was mainly political and economic fighting between the states. Another words, it was a slow boil until the pot finally went over. 

I recently read and article from a lady who infiltrated Antifa, you know... the group that’s not a group. She discussed their beliefs and specifically the tactics. Antifa/blm/left believe that body count is bad but they will push up to that point. They trie to put the police in a lose/lose situation and are very coordinated and successful in doing so. Injuries are ok, but no body count. 

So as they push the envelope but discourage body count, it seems to me that it will take one event, or one person, to trip the wire as it did in at the beginning of WW1.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I could argue that the first civil war began in 1855, and some could argue that it goes back further then that. There will always be those that are in the midst of the calm before the storm that deny war is coming, or that it is even possible, but war typically starts long before the first shot is fired. War always comes.


This is the signature line from someone I know on another board. "_Wars don't just happen. They are planned carefully, years in advance to insure a pre-planned outcome._" I can't disagree with that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> From what I'm reading, the election of Lincoln took things to another level.


Oh no doubt, but you know as well as I that state rights, slavery, and tariffs, among some other issues, were hotly contested debate between the north and south long before Lincoln was elected. He was just the match to an already smoldering pile of kindling.


----------



## LawnGnome9999 (Oct 16, 2020)

States Right and Tarrifs are just revisionist history excuses for the war made up after the fact. Basically Woodrow Wilson was a power hungry racist and ruined the American dream for us all with US interventionism, revisionist history (before presidency), segregation laws, and worst of all he signed the Federal Reserve into being.


----------

